# I would like to introduce you...



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

To sweet miss Lola! She's been home now for about a week and a half, and is doing amazing! She sleeps with Manny and me at night, wakes me up when she needs to use her potty pad, and is just an absolute joy. Manny has been protective of her since day one, and won't let the cats touch her food or her toys! LOL! 
So, without further ado, here she is! I snapped this this morning as we were waking up.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, she's a cutie! So small! How do they wrap so much cuteness into such a small dog?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What a sweetheart, welcome Lola! She looks so FLUFFY!!! 

Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you all.  

Sinister, she IS fluffy! I thought when I first met her she was going to be short haired like her parents, but she's definitely going to be a puff ball. Now I have a matched set! hehe!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Awww...she's so sweet looking!! How old and how much does she weigh? 

(Laughing at myself here....sounds just like the sorts of questions you ask when someone has a new baby  )


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

Those eyes! How gorgeous!


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

She will be 9 weeks on Friday, and she weighed 1 pound 2 oz at the vet's last week. She is definitely a teeny little princess :love1:


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

wow she is teeny tiny. so precious can't wait to see more pics as she grows


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

I'll be posting lots, I promise!


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Lola about a week ago



Big brother teaching little sis how to walk on a leash 



Lola and Manny enjoying some nice sunbeams yesterday morning.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She is sill tiny! So glad Manny is being a good 'big brother' to her.


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

She is dinky, for sure! Manny is a larger Chi at 9 pounds, which makes Lola look even smaller next to him. They eat raw, and someone told me that pups fed raw don't grow crazy fast like their kibble fed counterparts, and not to worry....so I'm trying not to. That's a tall order for a die hard worry wart like me. She's at least grown into her harness, finally! LOL! Anyway, here's a pic from yesterday when we went to visit my coworkers  ...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh, what a sweetie! Glad she's settling in nicely!


----------



## Zatara (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh, be still my beating heart - she is gorgeous!


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you lilbabyvenus and zatara  

Here's one I took of her this morning. She was REALLY wanting up on the couch with Manny and me, and was doing her best to be as polite as possible. I couldn't resist snapping a pic of her before I caved in to that little face. She soooo knows how to work me. LOL!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww what a cutie!


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you


----------

